
Code Running on Ionized Particles, or WTF Is Serverless - waxzce
https://www.clever-cloud.com/blog/company/2017/07/04/code-running-ionized-particles-wtf-serverless/
======
kennu
I think the author is somewhat missing the point that the whole Serverless
paradigm is not so much about emulating past architectures without servers.

It is more about building completely new kind of architectures, where
applications are no longer monolithic Node.js/Ruby/whatever server processes,
but consist of tiny decoupled components interconnected by evolving systems
like AWS Step Functions.

This development is dependent on the popularity of static websites, powered by
application frameworks like React, which relax the speed requirements of
separate REST API servers. Some speed is lost, and a lot of productivity is
gained, by getting rid of huge amounts of user-space code and long-running
processes.

~~~
waxzce
Yes, exactly like years ago we do not have full applications but use
application servers to run our apps. At this time it seems to be a good idea.
And now we advocate 12 factors, for good reasons

